

And then there's Haskell... - saurabh
http://www.xent.com/pipermail/fork/Week-of-Mon-20070219/044101.html

======
steveklabnik
I'm a pretty big sucker for these kinds of analogies.

I've used one like this for Perl:

"Perl is kinda like that cute girl you dated back in high school. You had an
amicable breakup when you went off to college, and you're happy to hear that
she's doing well every once in a while, but you're really just on to bigger
and better things. Not that there's anything wrong with her, you've just grown
apart."

~~~
systems
Actually Perl is more like the crazy cute you wonna slap yourself on the face
for ever letting her go!

The madness was too much, and you wanted sanity, but now that you know better,
you know that the madness is the only thing that could save your spirit today!
But its too late and you are so sane!

You are happy to hear that she is doing well, but the better truth is, your
are happy to know that you could have been happier! It gives you hope that
maybe you still can do better!

~~~
steveklabnik
I'd agree with you in full, except for the fact that I just moved on to the
Japanese version. She's still totally into that whole "I'll do whatever you
want" thing, but she's even better looking. Hubba hubba.

Okay, maybe this analogy is stretching a bit...

